
Ask HN: Do domains ever get pulled for not representing the country of the TLD? - iDemonix
For example, I&#x27;m in the UK and want to register a business, the name ends in ps, so I&#x27;d like to use a .ps domain as the .com is taken, and it&#x27;ll only be used for email anyway. If you look at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;devo.ps&#x2F; that&#x27;s an example of a non-palestine company using it for branding.<p>If you read the ToS for .ps domains it states that domains should be used by local businesses, and international companies wanting to have a presence in Palestine.<p>What&#x27;s the likelihood of a domain being taken back?
======
runnr_az
I think it depends on the ccTLD. I've never heard of that happening, but I'm
sure it could.

------
TaylorGood
Interested to know myself.

~~~
iDemonix
I think we may never know.

